

Show HN: Indexing video through content - steeve
https://manage.veezio.com/#!/videos/video_object:youtube.com:video:VLzKjxglNyE?q=nasa&demo

======
julien421
I don't understand, so you sync the video with the transcript or do you
extract the transcript yourself from the video?

~~~
steeve
We "generate" it, through speech to text. But if Youtube has a human made
transcript, we're using it.

But also we're doing some NLP, and image analysis too. You can check out what
we do here: <http://veezio.com/features>

~~~
julien421
Very nice! What about video SEO? Do you know which impact your product has on
SEO? If I put the transcript on my youtube page (in description) and/or on my
webpage? What can I expect from that?

~~~
steeve
Basically we "feed" all this data to Google through schema.org, and also
reupload all this on Youtube.

Search "ron conway startup school" on Google to see what I mean.

------
steeve
Sorry if it's a little slow guys, our servers are in Europe and it seems it's
a little slow from the US.

